
The best description yet of LIGO's discovery - infinite8s
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1853
======
mmaunder
I was at the national press club on Thursday morning when they announced - but
was there for a different event. I literally had to barge my way through a
herd of physicists and press to get to where I was going. It was really cool
to see the excitement in the room. We heard the applause from across the hall
when they announced.

